# calorie deficit



## thommo (Aug 11, 2008)

Ive started training again after having over a year off and been a slob. Currently 17 st at 20% bodyfat caliper test. Standing 6 foot tall.

I have been on 1600 calories a day

fasted steady pace cardio for 1 hour 5 days a week

4 day lifting split with 20 mins cardio after weights.

I haven't lost any weight as of yet ?

Any input appreciated thanks


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

1600 k at day??

You sure

I eat that for breakfast lol


----------



## thommo (Aug 11, 2008)

Been tracking on myfitness pal


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

thommo said:


> Ive started training again after having over a year off and been a slob. Currently 17 st at 20% bodyfat caliper test. Standing 6 foot tall.
> 
> I have been on 1600 calories a day
> 
> ...


how long have you been trying?


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Sorry bud but your not adding something up right... I weighed 88 kg a few weeks back and have been eating 2700 cals lifting fairly light doing stronglifts 5x5 and I've lost 2kg in two weeks (I do a manual job as a mechanic but no cardio)... Make of that what you will


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm 208lbs and cutting on about 2100 atm and the weights coming off nice.


----------



## thommo (Aug 11, 2008)

Maybe my muscles are retaining more water adding weight but expected a quicker drop


----------



## biggestdog2007 (Apr 7, 2010)

thommo said:


> Maybe my muscles are retaining more water adding weight but expected a quicker drop


No that is not it, you will have dropped water if anything.

Either you are miss counting cals or something more serious.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

thommo said:


> Maybe my muscles are retaining more water adding weight but expected a quicker drop


Not on that many calories they won't be.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

or he`s only been at it a week.


----------



## thommo (Aug 11, 2008)

16 days @saxondale


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

At 13 stone I was dropping weight rapid on 1800 cals with zero cardio.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

thommo said:


> 16 days @saxondale


16 days is nothing mate, come back in 16 weeks if it`s still the same


----------



## thommo (Aug 11, 2008)

If same in another 16 days il be adding gear,t3's etc plan was to drop to 12% before adding any ped's but if needs must


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

are you tracking food accurately?

eg make sure bread or whatever is actually that brand, not just "bread" in MyFitnessPal


----------



## thommo (Aug 11, 2008)

Not eating bread or processed foods diet consists of sweet potato,oats,chicken,turkey,tuna,eggs,salad and veg. Whhey protein during day caesin before bed


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

thommo said:


> Not eating bread or processed foods diet consists of sweet potato,oats,chicken,turkey,tuna,eggs,salad and veg. Whhey protein during day caesin before bed


you dont need ped`s mate, watch the amount of food you eat, train harder and up the cardio.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

thommo said:


> Ive started training again after having over a year off and been a slob. Currently 17 st at 20% bodyfat caliper test. Standing 6 foot tall.
> 
> I have been on 1600 calories a day
> 
> ...


 @thommo you need to post your diet so that people can evaluate it.


----------



## thommo (Aug 11, 2008)

Today

Breakfast

4 boiled egg

30 grams of oat

Lunch

200 grams chicken breast

100 grams of sweet potato

Mixed Veg

Tea

200 grams turkey breast fillet

Salad no dressing

supplements

2 x 25 gram myprotein unflavored whey

50 grams of myprotein unflavored caesin


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

thommo said:


> Today
> 
> Breakfast
> 
> ...


You may want to work out your cals from that diet tbh buddy. I think you are way over 1600cals.


----------



## thommo (Aug 11, 2008)

App has it at 1645 so a little bit over maybe apps wrong ?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Pro=4 cals per gram

Carbs=4cals per gram

Fats=9cals per gram


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

thommo said:


> App has it at 1645 so a little bit over maybe apps wrong ?


that all you had? no tea, coffee? odd biscuit?


----------



## thommo (Aug 11, 2008)

Drank 3.5 litres of water nothing else


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

thommo said:


> Drank 3.5 litres of water nothing else


give it time then mate - 16 days is nothing.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

thommo said:


> App has it at 1645 so a little bit over maybe apps wrong ?


That app is way out.


----------



## biggestdog2007 (Apr 7, 2010)

Just adding up the cals in my head approx



thommo said:


> Today
> 
> Breakfast
> 
> ...


So total approx 1500 depending on what veg and salad consists of, but yeah assuming your diet is actually as you say then you really should be losing weight.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

biggestdog2007 said:


> Just adding up the cals in my head approx
> 
> So total approx 1500 depending on what veg and salad consists of, but yeah assuming your diet is actually as you say then you really should be losing weight.


The diet is way above 1500cals. Work it out. P and C=4cals per gram and F=9cals per gram.


----------



## biggestdog2007 (Apr 7, 2010)

andyhuggins said:


> The diet is way above 1500cals. Work it out. P and C=4cals per gram and F=9cals per gram.


I disagree, that is very close to being correct assuming he is not eating a **** load of corn for veg and super sized GM eggs.

Show me 1 calorie assumption above that you feel is incorrect. I put the cals next to each item...


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

biggestdog2007 said:


> I disagree, that is very close to being correct assuming he is not eating a **** load of corn for veg and super sized GM eggs.
> 
> Show me 1 calorie assumption above that you feel is incorrect. I put the cals next to each item...





> on average a medium-sized egg will contain around 70 calories, an average small egg will contain around 55 calories and an average large egg around 80 calories.


How Many Calories in an Egg | Egg Calories | Egg Info

so your guessing too really


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Just adding up the oats ,chicken and sweet potato comes to over 2000cals @biggestdog2007


----------



## biggestdog2007 (Apr 7, 2010)

saxondale said:


> How Many Calories in an Egg | Egg Calories | Egg Info
> 
> so your wrong from the off really


Lol im sorry what???

4 x 80 = 320

He said 4, i played it safe and went for large eggs.

Seriously???


----------



## biggestdog2007 (Apr 7, 2010)

andyhuggins said:


> Just adding up the oats ,chicken and sweet potato comes to over 2000cals.


What??? What???

100g sweet potato is 80 ish

Chicken breast is 125 cals per 100g ish (raw)

30g oats is 100 ish

So 80 + 100 + 2x125 is over 2000????

You must eat 50000 cals a day!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

biggestdog2007 said:


> What??? What???
> 
> 100g sweet potato is 80 ish
> 
> ...


P=4 cals per gram

C=4cals per gram

F=9cals per gram

Do the maths mate.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

biggestdog2007 said:


> Lol im sorry what???
> 
> 4 x 80 = 320
> 
> ...


it could be as little as 200 calories or as big as 320 so YOU are just guessing too.


----------



## biggestdog2007 (Apr 7, 2010)

andyhuggins said:


> P=4 cals per gram
> 
> C=4cals per gram
> 
> ...


Maths degree mate, seriously google the food items and work out the calories.

I dont mean to be a dick but come on, if you think thats 2k cals id hate to see what you eat and what you believe the cals are.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

biggestdog2007 said:


> What??? What???
> 
> 100g sweet potato is 80 ish
> 
> ...


100g of SP = 400 cals

chicken is 4 cals per gram

30g of oats is 120 cals


----------



## biggestdog2007 (Apr 7, 2010)

saxondale said:


> it could be as little as 200 calories or as big as 320 so YOU are just guessing too.


That is correct i was taking the highest cals, he is not struggling to lose weight because he is eating less than he thinks.

I was pointing out that his diet is around the cals if not less than he believes.


----------



## biggestdog2007 (Apr 7, 2010)

andyhuggins said:


> 100g of SP = 400 cals
> 
> chicken is 4 cals per gram
> 
> 30g of oats is 120 cals


Mate 100g of sweet potato is 400 calories? Are you serious???


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

biggestdog2007 said:


> Maths degree mate, seriously google the food items and work out the calories.
> 
> I dont mean to be a dick but come on, if you think thats 2k cals id hate to see what you eat and what you believe the cals are.


You need to google the cals of protein,carbs and fats tbh mate.


----------



## biggestdog2007 (Apr 7, 2010)

andyhuggins said:


> You need to google the cals of protein,carbs and fats tbh mate.


Its hard to discuss this with someone who has no idea what they are talking about.

You think sweet potato is 100% carbs and chicken is 100% protein dont you???


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

biggestdog2007 said:


> Its hard to discuss this with someone who has no idea what they are talking about.
> 
> You think sweet potato is 100% carbs and chicken is 100% protein dont you???
> 
> ...


Enlighten me then buddy. How potatoes are not 100% carbs and chicken is not 100% protein?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Enlighten me then buddy. How potatoes are not 100% carbs and chicken is not 100% protein?


sweet potato is about 20% carbs according to google mate

Show Foods


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

20% at what weight thou.


----------



## biggestdog2007 (Apr 7, 2010)

andyhuggins said:


> Enlighten me then buddy. How potatoes are not 100% carbs and chicken is not 100% protein?


Ok mate firstly i didnt mean to be a dick, i hope what you learn here helps you reach your goals.

All meat will be mostly water, the same are your muscle tissue. A general and poor guideline os that raw LEAN meats are 25% protein with couple grams of fat.

Potatoes and sweet potatoes are mostly undigestible materials. Approx 20% carbs with a couple grams of protein.

Pasta and rice is pretty much totally digestible, 90% carbs and 10% protein.

Oils are 100% fats.

1 big egg is about 80 cals, 8g protein, 6f fat approx.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I still stand by my post of

P=4 cals per gram

C= 4 cals per gram

F= 9 cals per gram


----------



## biggestdog2007 (Apr 7, 2010)

andyhuggins said:


> 20% at what weight thou.


20% of what ever the potato weighs.

So 100g potato has 20g carbs

500g potato 100g carbs

1kg potato has 200g carbs


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> 20% at what weight thou.


erm - any weight mate (think about it)


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

biggestdog2007 said:


> Ok mate firstly i didnt mean to be a dick, i hope what you learn here helps you reach your goals.
> 
> All meat will be mostly water, the same are your muscle tissue. A general and poor guideline os that raw LEAN meats are 25% protein with couple grams of fat.
> 
> ...


I really don't need your advice seeing I have won several "natty" comps tbh.


----------



## biggestdog2007 (Apr 7, 2010)

andyhuggins said:


> I really don't need your advice seeing I have won several "natty" comps tbh.


Lol ok mate, thats impressive considering your diet knowledge, you must have a great feel!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

biggestdog2007 said:


> Lol ok mate, thats impressive considering your diet knowledge, you must have a great memory!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

biggestdog2007 said:


> Lol ok mate, thats impressive considering your diet knowledge, you must have a great feel!


Oh it was a great feeling standing on stage receiving the winners trophy.


----------



## biggestdog2007 (Apr 7, 2010)

Forget it, OPs thread has been derailed enough.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

That diet does look about 1600-1800 to me tbf. Definitely under 2000, which at OP's weight should equal fat loss.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

it looks to be 2000 plus to me. But who am I to judge.


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm 18 stone and eating 2300 calories in a bid to shift 15% body fat.

Been at it 2 weeks and lost 15lb.

How you can be eating sub 2000 and not losing weight is beyond me?


----------



## Gaz111 (Jan 3, 2015)

andyhuggins said:


> Enlighten me then buddy. How potatoes are not 100% carbs and chicken is not 100% protein?


How have you stood on stage as a body builder not knowing the basic macros of chicken and sweet potatoe?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Gaz111 said:


> How have you stood on stage as a body builder not knowing the basic macros of chicken and sweet potatoe?


Prey tell me their macros then please. Oh by the way its potato not potatoe LOL.


----------



## biggestdog2007 (Apr 7, 2010)

andyhuggins said:


> Prey tell me their macros then please. Oh by the way its potato not potatoe LOL.


Lol Andy you really are not one to back down are you!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

biggestdog2007 said:


> Lol Andy you really are not one to back down are you!


I don't back down at all. That's why I won the Natural comps that I won.


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Im 570 pounds and 3% bodyfat. Trying to get down to 2% bodyfat. Any tips?


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

armor king said:


> Im 570 pounds and 3% bodyfat. Trying to get down to 2% bodyfat. Any tips?


By the way im 4 foot 1 aswell


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

armor king said:


> By the way im 4 foot 1 aswell


Just cut your head off as its full of **** anyway.


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Just cut your head off as its full of **** anyway.


Ill be below 4 foot though cant really afford to loose anymore height


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

armor king said:


> Ill be below 4 foot though cant really afford to loose anymore height


You would get into the classic class at least.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> I don't back down at all. That's why I won the Natural comps that I won.


I thought it was cause you were the only entry?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

armor king said:


> Im 570 pounds and 3% bodyfat. Trying to get down to 2% bodyfat. Any tips?


You're obviously not eating enough. Up cals and stop cardio


----------



## thommo (Aug 11, 2008)

Went to the gym this morning spoke to the pt who did caliper bodyfat measurements gave a reading of 18.9%. I dont understand how but seemdropped 1.2% bodyfat without a change in weight


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

thommo said:


> Went to the gym this morning spoke to the pt who did caliper bodyfat measurements gave a reading of 18.9%. I dont understand how but seemdropped 1.2% bodyfat without a change in weight


Weight change and fat change can be completely different


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

thommo said:


> Went to the gym this morning spoke to the pt who did caliper bodyfat measurements gave a reading of 18.9%. I dont understand how but seemdropped 1.2% bodyfat without a change in weight


be different again tommorow mate - very inaccurate test


----------



## thommo (Aug 11, 2008)

@saxondale im not being funny like but you seem to only have negative input into this thread if its wrong its wrong but for me its important to have a measuring stick so to say to help motivation etc


----------



## biggestdog2007 (Apr 7, 2010)

thommo said:


> @saxondale im not being funny like but you seem to only have negative input into this thread if its wrong its wrong but for me its important to have a measuring stick so to say to help motivation etc


He had a point though. Your best bet to track progress are the scales and the mirror.

You cant weigh yourself everyday though, limit it to once a week ideally on an empty stomach on sat morning or something.

Also mirror photos taken 2 weeks apart are a great way to track progress.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

thommo said:


> @saxondale im not being funny like but you seem to only have negative input into this thread if its wrong its wrong but for me its important to have a measuring stick so to say to help motivation etc


have I?

I`m the only one who actually posted anything to help - 16 days is too short a time frame to worry why your not loosing weight

a PT bodyfat caliper test is not an actuarate measure

but hey - shoot me instead of actually getting your head down and training


----------



## thommo (Aug 11, 2008)

The pt who did the caliper test did the first one so its the same person less chance of inaccuracies ? The pt in question has won several natural bodybuilding shows trained for 15 years and personally known him for 19 years. 16 days isn't long I know and not expecting drastic changes but was confused by seeing no change at all on the scale.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

when are you weighing yourself?


----------



## thommo (Aug 11, 2008)

First thing before fasted cardio


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

you need to give it a month mate and forget the BF tests, there are a dozen champs on here who can never agree what % someone is.


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Enlighten me then buddy. How potatoes are not 100% carbs and chicken is not 100% protein?


You must be on a windup right?

To be fair to OP, at that weight he probably would notice some weight change in his first 2 weeks. Assuming the diet is correct, weighed properly and no cheating there should be a little bit of progress, even if just a pound or two. However, if you are weight training as well, its a good chance that any weight you lost in fat has been replaced by muscle. Your difference in body fat % is an indicator that that is probably the case, assuming the accuracy of the test.


----------

